# Learning the basics



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

I was able to find the Snowbear at my local Lowes store and they can order and have it shipped for me- My question is this- I plan on using this JUST for some local driveways- no commercial- I would start with mine and then do maybe a family member. Having never plowed before- is there any info on the web on the general technique on how to plow?? Things like angle- backing up, etc..... Being a total newbie- i did not know if this info was out there -or I am on my own to just experiment.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Go EASY for starters and do not charge in. As a general rule you want to try to angle snow towards and stack it too on south or east sides of driveways when possible for drift control. Go ahead a experiment a bit though otherwise and learn it a bit.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Until the ground is frozen solid,let the plow down and then pick it up just until you see the nose of your vehicle start to drop.If the ground is soft you will be plowing dirt and have a good chance of busting something.
In other words,you want to keep the weight of the plow off the ground a little. Once the ground is frozen you won't have a problem.
Take it slow....oh and check for any objects that are immovable.....water line caps,small stumps,granite driveway markers,curbs,etc....at your place and any other place you are considering dropping a plow.
Go get an amber revolving light, if you are going to be taking your rig on the road ! Hope these help...


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

dunedog said:


> Until the ground is frozen solid,let the plow down and then pick it up just until you see the nose of your vehicle start to drop.If the ground is soft you will be plowing dirt and have a good chance of busting something.
> In other words,you want to keep the weight of the plow off the ground a little. Once the ground is frozen you won't have a problem.


THis will not work unless ground is perfectly flat though.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The Snowbear doesn't have hydraulics, does it? Is there a way to keep it off the ground or is it so light it won't dig in, anyway?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Not effectively unless you add shoes to it. (I do not know if that is a option)


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Shoes are an option Snowbear offers and the plow lifts with an electric winch operated from the cab. There is no down pressure..... weight of the plow and frame about 300lbs.
I just wanted anyone who hasn't plowed, to be aware that a plow can rip up lawn or a soft drive pretty quick and easy.  
Spend many days as a kid raking stones and replacing sod in the Spring.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

I never take my shoes off of my plows, I just adjust them a bit to suit my needs.


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Here is a rule of thumb, back up as less as possible.


----------

